# Photography Gear Thread



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys I found that we dont have any thread dedicated to the gears we own...I would like you guys to take a nice snap of ur gears and post here...

Also add what currently you are dreaming of acquiring/or saving to get (no pics of this please)

And please post pictures of size around 640x480 




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




My gears 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-FHVqmqGlPf8/Tc6gxzYBWlI/AAAAAAAAGDA/BiGwFGEwo8M/s640/14052011162.jpg

Left -->Right ....Manual Extension Tube,nikon 50mm 1.8 AF, Nikon D3100 + Nikon 18-55 AFS VR lens , Nikon 55-200 AFS VR , Lens Hood, Reverse Ring

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KE5mZ-Eun7M/TjL2vTnLRaI/AAAAAAAAGgs/gVaKYacjBeU/s640/DSC_5419.JPG
Yongnou YN465

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KDQ7hnnCdN0/Tl0B1wOu_TI/AAAAAAAAGsE/0m9W86PWvcA/s640/DSC_6675.JPG
Nikkor 55mm 2.8 Micro AIS Lens

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kRZCNqTBLlU/TxBMYeHj5RI/AAAAAAAAG9c/HKEr7I_Ae38/s640/DSC_1646.JPG
Vanguard ESPOD 203AP

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/6968682389_87a90ee24b_z.jpg
Lowepro Pro Runner 200AW by sujoyp, on Flickr

LowePro Pro Runner 200AW Bag 
I have a Tamrac Velocity 6x bag too

Right now I am saving for a Nikon 300mm f4 AFS and D7000


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice thread... 

I don't have a secondary camera to take a snap of the camera I am using.

I can dream of sujoy gifting me his hear when he upgrades to D7000 



sujoyp said:


> Right now I am saving for a Nikon 300mm f4 AFS and D7000


So we can expect a thread from you soon in Buy and Sell section in the near future


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2012)

Nac take a shot with ur mobile camera...comon people all u have mobile cams with you to take a shot 

LOL I wish I had the money to gift something like that...but definitely I am going to sell off my D3100 when I can arrange for remaining amount for D7000 .....


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2012)

No, I don't have a cam in my mobile. It's a basic set... I'll figure out something and post a photo of my cam.

BTB, You have 50mm prime, then why do you need 55mm?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2012)

Its nikon 50mm 1.8 which is said to be the favorite lens for portrait...and I bought it for macro using reverse ring and extension tubes  
only last month 1 used it for portraiture 

I bought nikon 55mm 2.8 micro lens coz using reverse ring and ET was too hectic...and I got this macro lens for very cheap


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 28, 2012)

I will post pics of walls. I use them as tripod


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL post ur cam's pic too (without HDR effect )


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> LOL post ur cam's pic too (without HDR effect )


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 28, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8427/7880987566_5092055f89_z.jpg
IMG_1359 by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7131/7880989544_80950e645c_z.jpg
IMG_1363 by marvelprash, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8297/7880982154_fc5621b6a3_z.jpg
IMG_1364 by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2012)

nice cam prashant...which one is it...canon ixus range


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention. It is Powershot SX240

Oh I forgot to mention. It is Powershot SX240


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2012)

its powershot sx240...its very sleek ....when I saw sx220 it was bit more fatter than this


----------



## trublu (Aug 29, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> I will post pics of walls. I use them as tripod



 lol


sujoyp said:


> LOL post ur cam's pic too (without HDR effect )



Ultimate 

Right now I have a Canon EOS 1000D + 18-55 Non-IS + Canon 50mm f1.8.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2012)

trublu pics pics pics  post pics of ur gear....

guys also post if you are planning to buy something new related to photography


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is mine...

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/5229/img6762av.jpg

Shot this one with the help of mirror and edited...

I have no plan of upgrading to better camera in the near future. But I dream to have a nice and good pro camera.

Thought of buying a cheapo tripod, but after watching Kai's "funny" video I don't think I will buy one...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2012)

@nac r u a college guy or on job coz if u r in job then someday u r going to upgrade it...else if u r still a student then u have to wait untill u get good job 

Cheap tripod may not be useful in all situations but defiantly u need them for long exposures ...soo get the cheapest tripod u find according to ur specs.

Even my tripod can carry just 3 kg and already my plans r big for next year (just the 300mm f4 will weight 1.2kg and D7000 will cost another 700gm )...but right now its adequate


----------



## trublu (Aug 30, 2012)

My next purchase is going to be THIS

God knows when I will save up for it. Money isn't the issue..laziness is 

Quick question : Is it a good choice?


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2012)

^ Nope

It doesn't have IS. You can buy either Canon 55-250 for 12.5k or Tamron 70-300 VC for 27k. Pick the one which fits your budget.

Sujoy,
Yeah,  I may need it but it's highly impossible in the near future. Even then,  I think I would go for a used one. I don't have a heart to spend too  much money on cameras. May be I will buy a new one when I am making tons  and tons of money...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2012)

hmmm nac u have mind but no heart for camera gear   

@trublu nac is right the best zoom lens in that range is canon 55-250 IS


----------



## trublu (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmm.. thanks for this advice..even I was a little bit skeptical about getting this because of the non-IS thing, given the weight of a zoom lens. Neither of current lenses have IS. I have had to practise a lot to teach myself how to hold the camera still  .

The reason why I initially chose the Sigma lens is because like nac, I have the heart but not the mind to spend much on camera gear


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2012)

@trublu lenses r different creature....either u get the best possible at first or compromise later


----------



## trublu (Aug 31, 2012)

BTW guys, where do you buy your camera/gear - online or store? And which online store is good for this purpose? I live in Chennai, and the language barrier leaves me without any option of bargaining.

@sujoy : Agreed. That's why I got myself the nifty-fifty. I just love the way it shoots portraits !

@nac : where can I get the 55-250 for 12.5k. Checked in Flipkart, it's 16480


----------



## rock_dj (Sep 21, 2012)

@trublu  :  May i ask how much did you had to shed for your nifty-fifty? Couple of days ago, i had gone to a camera store and found the lense prices had increased. Agree is you also heard the same?


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2012)

trublu said:


> @nac : where can I get the 55-250 for 12.5k. Checked in Flipkart, it's 16480



Price quote was from ebay... (sorry for the late reply, I think I missed this post)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2012)

Prices of canon lenses have increased...the MRP of canon 50mm is increased by nearly 2k...donno the street price


----------



## mastervk (Sep 21, 2012)

i also bought 50mm from ebay in feb 2012 for about Rs6700 (- 10% discount) and Rs 5000 worth gift voucher from zoom in (100 print in various format,free calendar ,free shipping etc)...

i think ebay is one of the best place to buy (online/offline) if you buy from reliable seller..the prices are one of the best,you can apply 5%/10% coupon and paisa pay is safest way to buy(after COD)...


----------



## mastervk (Sep 23, 2012)

My gear :

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8462/8015256053_894e49b1ae_c.jpg

Canon 18-55 kit lens, Canon 550D  with 50mm 1.8, Tokina 100mm macro , Canon 55-250 mm with Hoya UV filter

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8445/8015255015_46f2ec83d6_c.jpg

Hoya filter ,step up and step down ring and extra battery


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8176/8015253480_0204a7e0f1_c.jpg

Lowerpro bag


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2012)

nice mastervk....u have very nice gears


----------



## mastervk (Sep 23, 2012)

@sujoy ..i have extension ring and some other stuff too but left them at home...

i will buy either 17-50 or 70-300 mm lens next  but before that i want to improve my composition and photography skill...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2012)

u have a 250mm dont buy a 70-300...either target 100-400 or sigma 150-500 
Yes a 17-50 will be nice addition


----------



## mastervk (Sep 24, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> u have a 250mm dont buy a 70-300...either target 100-400 or sigma 150-500
> Yes a 17-50 will be nice addition



i am also thinking more about 17-50 as i mostly use either prime lens or 18-55 kit lens..

70-300 should be good for street photography and wild animal/large birds photography..but i have mot done any street photography as i am not sure how people will react if i take their picture..have you done any street photography ? once i took a picture of statue in Chennai but police asked me to delete it as it was opposite US embassy ....

but another option i have is to buy Samsung galaxy S3 .. not yet decided which one i will buy...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2012)

I wont dare street photography in non-tourist places .....in places like jaipur,goa where tourists are normal ,no one mind ...but otherwise everyone will get angry...u can take shots of small kids or dogs 

I dont want to put my gears in danger


----------



## mastervk (Sep 24, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I wont dare street photography in non-tourist places .....in places like jaipur,goa where tourists are normal ,no one mind ...but otherwise everyone will get angry...u can take shots of small kids or dogs
> 
> I dont want to put my gears in danger



even in tourist area big DSLR get a lot of attention as most of the people use P&S or camera...even a marina beach people would ask me if i am foreigner or can my camera shoot photo of a ship which is 10 miles away in the sea 

i was thinking that maybe due to long reach of 70-300 mm  people will not realize i am taking there pics ...but dslr get a lot of attention everywhere ..even in mall once a security guard asked me if i am from news paper ...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2012)

yaah DSLR always gets attention...thats y for street photography professionals use leica and people with low budget use micro4/3 with prime lens....they are just as big as p&s


----------



## arian29 (Oct 2, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8321/8046526764_225a02f7cc.jpg
WP_20121002 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8458/8046521397_39fc0b199b.jpg
WP_20121002 2 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8457/8046528198_6881b93c03.jpg
WP_20121002 1 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8039/8046527490_28a1ce2c7a.jpg
WP_20121002 3 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8040/8046520827_20b1534eb2.jpg
WP_20121002 4 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8171/8046526988_2477e009a5.jpg
WP_20121002 5 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2012)

Arian u have some different gears  
u got a 28mm lens ...
A cocin P type filter set ....are those chineese or original ones...and are ur filters gray for ND purpose or colored ones 
A nikon 16-85 AFS ...never saw this before..is it a DX lens or a FX lens


----------



## arian29 (Oct 3, 2012)

.. the 16-85 is my general walk around lens. its a great lens, very sharp. however its bad in low light so i use the 28 in such scenerios. The cocin P filters are original.. the holder/adapters are chinese.. the original adaptor was too costly..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2012)

hmm nice idea to get original filter and chineese holder...
16-85 is a good range...very wide to portrait range...good that u have 28mm and 50mm for indoors and low light


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/zhSda.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2012)

tenida u have the famous canon A520 ...good ...i think it had PASM modes and i can see a viewfinder too


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> tenida u have the famous canon A520 ...good ...i think it had PASM modes and i can see a viewfinder too



Thanks, bought the camera in the year 2004 and it still running fine. Yup it has PASM mode


----------

